# Think I've kicked it, but...



## stiles22 (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, about a year and a half ago, I found my social anxiety increasing to the point where any time anyone came into my office at work and talked to me, intense sweating, blushing, etc. would kick in big time. Before that, the symptons would only get bad in isolated situations. So I went to a psychiatrist and started taking Pexeva (an SSRI). Now, most of the symptoms are gone and only reappear in very isolated situations. I have had significant progress. 

But I still don't really care to hang out with people that aren't overly familiar to me - I'm not afraid to, I just don't want to. I'm just ambivalent about meeting new people, or getting to know people better socially. Oh well, I guess that is just something that I will have to live with (and frankly, I think that I can). Thankfully, meds have done the trick for me. best of luck to everyone out there. It's a *****, but it can be beat.


----------



## Aviator (Apr 1, 2009)

Ambivalence is still a far, far better state of mind than the crushing feeling of anxiety and stress that usually comes with SA. It's definitely progress.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

some people are just naturally introverted. If you're fine with not wanting to talk to people, you will never become outgoing. If you long to be more social, eventually you WILL become more outgoing. Just give it time.


----------

